# Patternmaker in Paris!



## poppy z (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Yesterday, I went to Sephora at Champs Elysées in Paris (in order to buy NARS blushs....and false lashes from makeup forever). But I went to the mac stand of course and saw the lipgloss, powder and blushs from the patternmaker collection. I asked a MA if the palettes will arrived and he said "YES, soon". I am so happy!!! And it will not be a sephora exclusive. All mac store will have it. 
I will keep you inform!

Bye


----------

